

Stack Overflow Survey 2012 - lifeisstillgood
https://www.surveymonkey.com/sr.aspx?sm=vU4rF_2bPVQaftSo1s69bGGbvMPXp7ktcfSHiDFP_2bM5qw_3d

======
kenjagi
Judging from those results I think that the original question was more "what
if" rather than "what is" - particularly in the salary area.

In 10 years here in the Washington DC area I've never seen salaries that high,
or employers that can actually deliver that.

